# Need a cabinet...cheapest possible with front usb 3.0!!



## evil_maverick (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello...
decided on this config :
AMD FX 8320
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
MSI NVIDIA N760
Seasonic ECO 600
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB
Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB 1600
(Going to connect the setup to my Samsung F5500 Tv)

Now i need a nice cabinet to go wid this...
with usb 3.0 ports upfront..and the cheapest possible...

Thank You!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Hello...
> decided on this config :
> AMD FX 8320
> Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
> ...



NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2900 or Corsair 300R Windowed Side Panel @ 4500. BTW keep the cabinet a few feet off the ground so that dust does not accumulate.
PS: Both are good cable managers and have side panels to show off or to see everything is working normally.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks..btw any recommendations on.the config?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

I would recommend CoolerMaster K380 @ 3k
Balanced specs and looks K350 is also good.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

> what is your budget for cabinet?

> What is the desktop's main usage?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> thanks..btw any recommendations on.the config?



You can for Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz(2x4GB).
But my recommendation would be to go with the upcoming AMD APU if you can wait.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > what is your budget for cabinet?
> 
> > What is the desktop's main usage?



would be doing a fair bit of gaming and movie watching..
my budget is maxxx 3k..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Hello...
> decided on this config :
> AMD FX 8320
> Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
> ...



for gpu, try to accommodate a r9 280x at 23.5k. also avoid msi for now.
get seasonic s12 ii 620 instead of that eco series.



bavusani said:


> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz(2x4GB).



kingston hyperx blu is better than corsair vengeance both in performance and in cost


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

^ Then K380 or NZXT source elite 210 are only two GOOD options.
You are going to overclock processor? If not then get cheaper board - Asus M5A97 evo and get sapphire R9 280X XD
@rijinpk good timing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> @rijinpk good timing



yep. thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> *would be doing a fair bit of gaming and movie watching..*
> my budget is maxxx 3k..



In that case, it's not the idle config. It would be good if you start a new thread here: PC Components / Configurations and answer this questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> In that case, it's not the idle config. It would be good if you start a new thread here: PC Components / Configurations and answer this questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



I think what rijinpk and me suggested is enough...
Just need to change mobo, graphics card(GTX760 to r9 280x) and PSU.(eco 600 to S12ii 620)
+1 to HyperX blu.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

siince you are in kolkata you can check Tirupati Enterprises shop online site.you can get better cabinet if you are willing to sacrifice front usb3.0 port:
Overclockers Zone
usb3 version price is listed at 3750:
Overclockers Zone
bitfenix merc alpha is much better than any similarly priced coolermaster cabinet.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 14, 2013)

advice taken..ordered the r9 280x..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> advice taken..ordered the r9 280x..



Which 280X did you order, I meant the manufacturer and the version?


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which 280X did you order, I meant the manufacturer and the version?



sapphire r9 280x.....
but here they don't have it in stock..so had to order..


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> sapphire r9 280x.....
> but here they don't have it in stock..so had to order..



Get sapphire R9 280X toxic or vapor-x if possible...
Which one you ordered ? Stock model?


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Get sapphire R9 280X toxic or vapor-x if possible...
> Which one you ordered ? Stock model?



ya stock


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Everyone here(including me) will recommend custom cooling version
like toxic, Vapor-X or DirectCU ||
Wait for other member's reply.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

btw antec x1..seems good? and affordable..so can I pair it with the 280/?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2013)

read my previous post.antec X1 is good looks-wise but no match to bitfenix merc alpha functionality-wise or price-wise.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> btw antec x1..seems good? and affordable..so can I pair it with the 280/?


Avoid it...
Less fan mounts.
Poor cable management.

If you dont consider USB3.0 then NZXT GAMMA (2.3-2.5k)> Source elite in cooling.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

but NZXT gamma isnot available locally...what to do?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> but NZXT gamma isnot available locally...what to do?



Can you confirm that this is the card you've ordered: SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 OC (UEFI)

It's length is 280 mm which is beyond Gamma's permitted graphic card length. The cheapest cabinet which can accomodate this card is Bit Fenix Merc Alpha.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

I was researching the same...what bout the lancool pc:k57..


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

its on snapdeal for 2950..
and chk this looks fine to me at a good price as well...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCHFApaFclw


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2013)

lancool pc-k57 is good too but i still prefer bitfenix merc alpha though both will do fine for your config.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2013)

than the k57 it is.....


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 16, 2013)

could not find it any where locally..so Had to order it frm snapdeal..now the wait...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 20, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> could not find it any where locally..so Had to order it frm snapdeal..now the wait...



post pics after getting it


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> post pics after getting it



Atlast got it yesterday..the lancool k57..
one piece of adv plzzz neva trust bludart they suuck...neways here posting some pics..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Atlast got it yesterday..the lancool k57..
> one piece of adv plzzz neva trust bludart they suuck...neways here posting some pics..



congrats. pics look cool. i should have prefered an all black painted cabby though. 
i never trust bluedart. they need around 10 days to deliver products. indiaontime was way better.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congo 

Here it is opposite,bluedart deliver products in just 2-3 days


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

> Congrats OP for your purchase. Also post pics of your cable management.

> BlueDart isn't bad. It could be just a few cases of long delivery times.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 25, 2013)

hey..thanks everyone..and will post the final pics..with every thing in place..just waiting for the psu....the last piece of the puzzle..and yeah you guessed right blue dart making me wait..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Congo
> 
> Here it is opposite,bluedart deliver products in just 2-3 days





harshilsharma63 said:


> > Congrats OP for your purchase. Also post pics of your cable management.
> 
> > BlueDart isn't bad. It could be just a few cases of long delivery times.




they are good when my friends ordering anything online but are really lazy to handle my orders


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> they are good when my friends ordering anything online but are really lazy to handle my orders



LOL


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 25, 2013)

had called up yeterday and they said the shipment has arrived and asked me to come and pick it up..I went and they said its still not there..:-[..and today morning I called..same thing..asked me to call in the evening..god I hate em..
had emailed some ppl frm bludart..for one of my prev shipments..tat tym things got delivered faast..and now it seems for every delivery to happen on tym I gotta email n file a complaint..god am pissed...:-[:-\


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2013)

it may be due to weather conditions as because of extreme fog many trains & road networks are facing serious delays especially in north india.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 26, 2013)

after this email to blue dart :
*"Ma'am,
With reference to the captioned AWB number i have say that this is second time in just a week that i am forced to email you with a concern over the delivery timings of your courier company as well as the utter lack of professionalism amomg the local bluedart people over here in siliguri.

The first time my problem was resolved swiftly, thanks for that, but now it seems everytime i want to get my product delivered in time i have to email you or some one higher up, and i have no choice left.

*The captioned shipment was booked from kolkata on the 23rd of Dec 13, and i was told by the local blue dart people that it had arrived on the 24th itself , but will be delivered on the 25th. But when i called on the 25th i was told that it was stuck somewhere at their distribution point. Now on the 26th i.e today the same story prevails....this is absolutely preposterous!! I am in urgent need of this shipment and i want it to be delivered today within 4 pm without fail !! I am ready to go and collect it also if need be but i need it with in 4 pm today or else you are welcome to keep it with yourself....

*I have added our previous communication about the resolution of the earlier complaint regarding the TRACKING NUMBER : 59187428930,which has already been resolved*, here with this mail as well for your information

*
Arka Bose
CSO, State Bank Of India
SME Branch Siliguri"
within 2 hrs the last piece of the puzzle arrives.....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

^ Congrats


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

congrats on the purchase


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Congo


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 26, 2013)

at last.......


----------

